# My rabbit has black poo?



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, i went out to see my rabbits before and one of my female rabbits has black poo (I think Alice), all my rabbits eat the same food and only one of them has it, so i dont know what it would be? Should i be worried? :?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)

What color is the rest of it? Some times the buns will get a little greenish tint if they have been eating lots of veggies, but it's normally black at my house.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 27, 2012)

No it is completely jet black, my buns poop is usually dark brown.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 27, 2012)

I would separate Alice from the others to make sure it's she. For humans, black in the stool is a sign of bleeding somewhere before digestion is finished, so I'd be concerned if it continued with her for more than a day or 2.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 27, 2012)

If the texture and shape of the poo are the same as usual, she may just be eating less hay.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> If the texture and shape of the poo are the same as usual, she may just be eating less hay.



This is so true in our household. Our boys poop does turn colors when they eat more greens or more pellets than hay. As long as they are all the same size and not runny, just observe. 

Amazing, we are all becoming experts on bunny poop. The basics anyway. But it is what it is and bunny poop does tell a lot about your bunny.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 28, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Amazing, we are all becoming experts on bunny poop. The basics anyway. But it is what it is and bunny poop does tell a lot about your bunny.
> 
> K


:yeahthat::litterhealthy::jumpforjoy:LOL

I wouldn't worry too much. I think it does just sound like decrease in hay.


----------

